

First Stab at Learning Clojure - jmtulloss
http://justin.harmonize.fm/index.php/2009/03/first-stab-at-learning-clojure/

======
wfarr
This is a pretty neat project, and similar to something I saw done recently at
Yahoo Hack Week at Georgia Tech (IIRC), but done as a webapp instead of a
desktop app.

